# Police Service Six 9mm



## Farmertx (Jul 21, 2015)

Please forgive a noob if this topic is already covered but my search turned up nothing. I was fortunate to recently acquire a Police Service Six in 9mm. Does anyone know how many were produced or how common they are? I collect the six series, and have a speed six and a sp101 in 9mm but I was stunned to find a Service Six. Any information appreciated.


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

The only thing about them I 'know' (I'm pretty sure, anyway) is the idea behind them. They were devised to sell to non-U. S. militaries who wanted a simpler handgun than a semi-automatic pistol (the training screams 'problems' at me) and used 9mm Parabellum as their issue round. There were a few sold in the U. S. and I don't recall the idea really catching on abroad. 

You might check with Ruger as to how many were made. 

Still, they worked well and I would think such an item as a great addition to a serious collection of Ruger double action revolvers, especially the Six series.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## wvjoetc (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice gun, a sweet shooter in 9mm


----------

